# Back up camera



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

When will it make it back into production?
Sometime in the 2012 model year? Or the 2013 model year?


----------



## MrBash (Sep 21, 2011)

The back-up camera's are built in Japan and that is why it is no longer available. There is no update for release date at this time.


----------



## Trey1 (Feb 19, 2011)

I wonder if the wiring and everything is still in place. If I buy a Touareg, I'd love to retrofit the camera once it becomes available.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Trey1 said:


> I wonder if the wiring and everything is still in place. If I buy a Touareg, I'd love to retrofit the camera once it becomes available.


Don't count on it being there. If it was not ordered with a cam they will not run the wiring for it just because.


----------



## Trey1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeti35 said:


> Don't count on it being there. If it was not ordered with a cam they will not run the wiring for it just because.


I wonder though, given that the back up camera came on the Lux versions before, and is only being omitted due to supply issues, whether they will have the camera prep in place. That's apparently the way Audi is handling it; they will retrofit the camera as they become available this fall, in any vehicle that would otherwise have it.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

I wanted one bad for my 2010. I purchased a Pioneer AVIC Z120BT and a Pioneer rear view cam and couldnt be happier.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> I wanted one bad for my 2010. I purchased a Pioneer AVIC Z120BT and a Pioneer rear view cam and couldnt be happier.


How about some pics? Thanks


----------



## Bugg33 (Feb 16, 1999)

I noticed on Carsdirect they list this option:

Rearview Camera Delete (DISC)
NO LONGER AVAILABLE for factory ordering as of September 19, 2011. ($284)

Perhaps it means that cars built after this date will all have the option??


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

Kind of a pisser that you can't get the backup cam. The new 2012 Mercedes ML350 comes with one. My Dad's new Lexus RX350 has one (it's quite handy). I don't buy the whole tsunami theory, too many other manufacturers still including the backup cam. Can't VW find a new supplier? As someone mentioned, Audi is including the hookup for install later.....what's up wit dat VW? :banghead:


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Bugg33 said:


> I noticed on Carsdirect they list this option:
> 
> Rearview Camera Delete (DISC)
> NO LONGER AVAILABLE for factory ordering as of September 19, 2011. ($284)
> ...


Lets hope it is...


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

If you really gotta have one and don't mind spending $1000 (and undoubtedly a fair bit of knuckle skin) they can now be purchased from OEMPlus.
http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=75_208_209&products_id=2056
I hope that link works. If it doesn't then it can be found on the OEMPlus website under the Touareg 2 section.


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

That seems to be a little on the pricy side...it's not a european part so ti shoul dbe coming straight from VW Stock...guess I'll have to look for the part numbers for the three items, and look into ordering them.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

A few items:
Cameras are back in the mix
Prices were dropped for the 5+ months' supply not equipped
Audi isn't promising anything - except that some Q7s with cameras don't have the module, and right now that won't be fixed until next year.
Before buying parts, verify. It seems some produced right after the disruption still had modules/wiring
The camera issue hit a number of makers. I personally know two new vehicle buyers who faced "camera delete" - from Nissan & GM.


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

2VWatatime said:


> A few items:
> Cameras are back in the mix
> Prices were dropped for the 5+ months' supply not equipped
> Audi isn't promising anything - except that some Q7s with cameras don't have the module, and right now that won't be fixed until next year.
> ...


\

I'll be looking at mine before I purchasse anything...since I don't know the build date on mine other then I have a very, very low VIN#. That simply tells me that I likely have a very early build date for 2012 and might have something installed that I don't knwo about. This of course will all be waiting until I return stateside in December.


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

So I've gone ahead and purchased the Rear Camera kit from OEM Plus. Hope to have it installed the week after Christmas while I'm out in Southern California.


----------



## jonmacs22 (Oct 29, 2004)

FYI, I'm being told by dealers that the T3's delivered to them during the second half of December will have cameras again.


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry, but what is T3? Is it the 2013 models?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

david5182 said:


> Sorry, but what is T3? Is it the 2013 models?


It is the 2011 and newer since they were a complete redesign from the 03-07 T1's and 08-10 T2's.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

flieger said:


> So I've gone ahead and purchased the Rear Camera kit from OEM Plus. Hope to have it installed the week after Christmas while I'm out in Southern California.


was gonna order one but it says back ordered. any info on when they will have some more in?


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

Originally, I wanted the the backup camera when ordering my Touareg. As the camera was not available I had to go with the park distance control ( optical). Actually it is much more useful than I had imagined. Although the camera may have been cool I am not missing it.


----------



## Billiken (Dec 27, 2011)

*Maybe in 2012*

I took delivery of a 2012 Touareg last Friday. :thumbup:

The tech who showed me the basics of the electronics and other features said, "watch your mail...there's a rumor that sometime in 2012 VW may be installing back up cameras on recently delivered Touaregs."

We'll see.......


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

I picked up my 2012 V6 Sport with Nav. 2 weeks ago. Didn't come with backup camera...Monroney Label even showed that it was substituted with park sensors front and back.


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

While checking at the dealer this weekend, all the new 2012 Touaregs on the lot did indeed have backup cameras. They were all Lux models.:thumbup:


----------



## ssato (May 14, 2010)

Did you notice if it came with PDC as well?

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't think they had the PDC in addition to camera but truthfully didn't look that closely for that.


----------



## conrad787 (Jul 10, 2011)

*backup cam*

purchased a 2012 Executive Touareg in Gaithersburg MD last week...... but no camera! if someone gets anything in the mail promising backup cameras to 2011 and 2012 touaregs, please post it!

Conrad


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

I spoke with VWoA yesterday and they said they currently have no plans to create a retrofit kit for backup cameras. They also mentioned that the kit on OEMPlus uses OEM hardware, but that the cable is not OEM. 

Just an FYI. YMMV. Do not hold me liable for the statement above....


----------



## g$w (Jan 14, 2012)

I was told the Touaregs that have a production date after week 45 will have the back up camera. I was also told the Touaregs built before week 45 do not have the wiring to the retro fit. 
My opinion - I think the PDC is better than the camera.


----------



## Harv2002 (May 15, 2008)

For a car that's pushing 60k I wish vw would get their act together and have a statement and a plan in effect. They just don't give me a warm an fuzzy feeling buying something that expensive from them. 

Still,,, I want one. 

John


----------



## TheeeChosenOne (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm not paying this money if the Touareg doesn't have a backup camera. Period. 

The ones at my dealership (last week visit), don't have cameras. 

VW better get their act together and give assurances! :banghead:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

TheeeChosenOne said:


> I'm not paying this money if the Touareg doesn't have a backup camera. Period.
> 
> The ones at my dealership (last week visit), don't have cameras.
> 
> VW better get their act together and give assurances! :banghead:


 Yeah, because the vehical really sucks if it does not have a back up cam.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

TheeeChosenOne said:


> I'm not paying this money if the Touareg doesn't have a backup camera. Period.
> 
> The ones at my dealership (last week visit), *don't have cameras*.
> 
> VW better get their act together and give assurances! :banghead:


 So you're saying "your" dealership doesn't have any new inventory...so why were you shopping them?


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Yeti35 said:


> Yeah, because the vehical really sucks if it does not have a back up cam.


 The back up camera was a must on this purchase for me. We looked very hard before finding a brand new (read 25 miles) 2011 Exec with the camera in late October 2011. Late 2011s and early 2012s did not have the camera and at the time I started looking in August, it was thought that there would be no cameras until 2013. I really wanted a Lux, but ended up purchasing the Exec because it had the camera. The Exec gave us the heated steering wheel and rear seat which was nice, but I really am not that impressed with the Dyna audio system over the base system, I really didn't want the big wheels and Kessy is still an amusing toy to me and not really necessary, so the Lux would have been perfect. 

Would I say the vehicle sucks without the camera? No. Would I have purchased it without the camera? No. For us, it would have been a deal breaker. PDC is an annoyance at best and no substitute for the camera, in our opinion. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

luckeydoug1 said:


> The back up camera was a must on this purchase for me. We looked very hard before finding a brand new (read 25 miles) 2011 Exec with the camera in late October 2011. Late 2011s and early 2012s did not have the camera and at the time I started looking in August, it was thought that there would be no cameras until 2013. I really wanted a Lux, but ended up purchasing the Exec because it had the camera. The Exec gave us the heated steering wheel and rear seat which was nice, but I really am not that impressed with the Dyna audio system over the base system, I really didn't want the big wheels and Kessy is still an amusing toy to me and not really necessary, so the Lux would have been perfect.
> 
> Would I say the vehicle sucks without the camera? No. Would I have purchased it without the camera? No. For us, it would have been a deal breaker. PDC is an annoyance at best and no substitute for the camera, in our opinion. Your mileage may vary.


 I have both a cam and PDC, but honestly would miss neither of them if the vehical did not come with them. I just don't get why it is such a big deal to not have a cam when we have had cars for years without them and now everyone thinks they are such a necessary thing to have. I also feel the same way about TPMS and wish we did not have to deal with that crap either.


----------



## BigEnos (Nov 19, 2004)

For me I would use the Touareg for towing at least occasionally if not regularly someday so a backup camera would make it possible to line up the hitch ball and trailer tongue solo. It is a big deal because it looks to me like a mistake with the touareg would cause cosmetic damage. My current 3/4 ton truck it's no big deal if I "miss" because there is nothing to hit. There are add-on cameras with handheld monitors, but I'm with the others. For the money I expect it to be available. Jeep Grand Cherokees come with it and they are $10K less. I feel it's a deal breaker for me if it doesn't have one.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeti35 said:


> I also feel the same way about TPMS and wish we did not have to deal with that crap either.


Required by U.S. law on all passgr vehicles since 2007. 
Thank the tree huggers who lobbied for it.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Itzmann said:


> Required by U.S. law on all passgr vehicles since 2007.
> Thank the tree huggers who lobbied for it.


I really don't get why tree huggers would lobby for this. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Harv2002 (May 15, 2008)

It has nothing to do with "tree huggers", it has all to do with the safety ninnys. Tree Huggers are concerned for the environment. Safety Ninnys are the ones that make make decisions for others.

Back to the subject at hand.

The Exec I drove had PDC. My wife says it has to have the camera so we don't back up over our dog (5lbs wet). During the drive, we were sitting in my driveway and the sales man said he could show me the camera. I didn't know about the camera/no camera deal so I assumed he meant the PDC sensors. I'd have to go back and look at it again, but I don't need 3 e-mails a day from the sales force for the next two weeks.

John


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

My Toureg does not have a camera but it does have the Optical Park System. This system is useful in that it shows more specificaly where you are getting close and when it is getting very close the lines turn red. This is generally when you are about 6 inches away. The PDC systems I used in the past just alway beeped no matter how close you were. I think the OPS is very useful ( front and back). I do not miss the camera.


----------



## bby356 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Wiring and camera availability*

I also have the bumper sensors, they work ..but.. I became very comfortable with a camera in my last vehicle and somewhat dependent on it when I hooked up to the boat. I could hit the spot without fail every time when hooking up by myself with the aid of camera. In addition, on my last tow vehicle, I was looking into wring harness diagrams to determine how to activate the camera while in motion to double check the boat while underway. I also like to see to the rear, wide angle, when backing out of parking spots into garage traffic. Even though I look over the shoulder, I can count several times when a sudden movement caught my eye in the rear camera display and turned out to be a person or a car that came out of nowhere. 

All that said, I asked at the dealership if they knew if the 2012 car was prewired for the camera... they did not. I asked if cameras would be made available to 2012 owners when the supplier in Japan was back in production again... they did not. I asked if the current cameras and wiring harnesses, that are online and supposedly "OEM", would retrofit.... they did not know. I plan to ask the VW executive customer care person those questions when she calls back regarding an ongoing issue with the headlighs, perhaps she can be responsive. Not allot of answers fom VW so far but I did see a few threads on other sites that disagree. One said they bought it,,, it was a pain to install, mostly the headliner removal, but it worked perfectly, and another that said the stuff online is not compatible and won't work.

This comment is provided as a service to those interested in pursuing one as am I, if you think this is absurd or disagree with the virtues of a back up camera or my skills as a motorist, please spare me the feedback, thanks, I mean no disrespect


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Retrofit Backup Camera wont work with RNS-850*

Well I really wanted to have a backup camera in my 2012 Toureg but at the time of puchase they were not available. Around christmas time I found a store online that sold the camera and I ordered the retorfit kit. I did this without asking my dealer if they would install the kit. Well the dealer said they couldn't do the install. Today I found a VW dealer who said if the parts were OEM they would install the backup camera and do the programming. About 2 hours after I dropped off my TDI Lux the dealer called back to say that the back of my RNS 850 navigation system does not have the plug in the back to connect the camera to the GPS unit. Has anyone installed a retrofit kit to know if this is correct. I have contacted the online store three times since December and all three requests have been ignored.


----------



## bby356 (Feb 3, 2012)

That is a sad revelation, I thought I remembered from a previous thread on this or another forum that the input for the camera was there. If this is true it would appear the quest may be at end


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Grand, 

Be careful with the dealers as too often they speak without knowing what the heck comes out...

I just checked from VW Germany and double checked from Finland as well, both shows rear view camera being available for RNS-850. I doubt they have two different RNS-850, one without camera input and another with with input...

Like bby, I would like to have one as it helps with trailer stuff but time will show what comes out from this cooking :facepalm:


----------



## Harv2002 (May 15, 2008)

Posted this in another place

I drove a 12 Galopagos Lux TDi today that the dealer just got two days ago and it had the backup camera. The sticker said PDC. 

John


----------

